# Nuchal scutes in red-footed tortoises



## cdmay (Mar 6, 2013)

A few years back one of my female cherry head red-footed tortoises produced four neonates that possessed nuchal scutes. As nuchal scutes are not known in the South American genus of _Chelonoidis_ this was somewhat noteworthy.
An article about this odd phenomenon was was written up in the German turtle journal, _Schildkroten im Fokus_. Here is a link to the abstract.
http://www.schildkroeten-im-fokus.de/sifarchiv/2010_2may.html
Since that time the female that produced those odd hatchlings has produced numerous other neonates but none has possessed nuchal scutes. This ended today. While checking the incubator this morning I spotted this little guy...







At first I wasn't sure what I was seeing and during the day the hatchling went through the usual actions a neonate does while breaking out of their egg so I couldn't get a great view...






But I did manage to get a couple of photos...






Sure enough, this hatchling does in fact have a nuchal scute just like the others did a few years ago. This is the first of four from this clutch to pip so it will be interesting to see if the others also have this trait. In the previous experience there was one hatchling per clutch with a nuchal scute.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 6, 2013)

Are any of the older four become old enough/big enough for breeding yet? Or did you lose track of who has them? Wondering if they will pass it on. Or if any of the none showing ones, especially if bred to a sibling, would show this appearing in their offspring. Have the males which bred her been the same or is that an unknown factor? Of the first four, do you know what gender they are?


----------



## cdmay (Mar 7, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Are any of the older four become old enough/big enough for breeding yet? Or did you lose track of who has them? Wondering if they will pass it on. Or if any of the none showing ones, especially if bred to a sibling, would show this appearing in their offspring. Have the males which bred her been the same or is that an unknown factor? Of the first four, do you know what gender they are?



I'm sorry to report that I'm not even sure what I did with those hatchlings. I know at least one went to someone on one of the forums but otherwise, I don't even remember!
At the time I didn't think they were all that special and it wasn't until after speaking to more advanced keepers than myself in Germany that I realized how unique they were.
I will pay a lot more attention to what happens with this new one though.


----------



## Benjamin (Mar 7, 2013)

Please keep us posted on this, it is very interesting. I am still gathering data on my CB I.forstenii regarding the nuchal scute.


----------



## cdmay (Mar 7, 2013)

Benjamin said:


> Please keep us posted on this, it is very interesting. I am still gathering data on my CB I.forstenii regarding the nuchal scute.



Yep, will do. In that article cited above Hans-Jurgen Bidmon briefly discusses the Indotestudo and how the nuchal scute seems to be variable in I. forstenii.
I think the idea is that more 'primitive' or older tortoise species tend to have nuchal scutes while younger species do not. Or something like that.


----------

